# Pineview ice conditions and fishing report.



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

My neighbor and I got up there about 8:00 AM yesterday and the sun was shining brightly on the last remaining vestiges of a light fog. The temperature was slightly cool at 11 degrees and there was zero wind.

We launched the snowmobile from the Bluff Swim Beach parking lot on Cemetery Point and headed out on to the hard deck on the south side. The water level was down a little from my last visit a couple of weeks ago as evidenced by the turned up edge of the ice cover. But with the new snow cover, the transition to the ice was flawless. The snow depth was about 6 inches and the ride was very smooth and soft.

We set up shop just off the pump house area on Browning Point in about 38 feet of water. The snow depth, as stated earlier, was about 6 inches thick. The ice thickness was at least twice that with only a 2 inch frosted layer on top of clear ice. The Vexilar was showing a very solid mass of fish in the bottom 6 feet of the water column which I assumed were crappie. We both set up for crappie and sent the invitations to breakfast down to the 4 to 5 foot off the bottom level. Several fish accepted our invitations, and they were in fact, crappie. However, none of the guests were on steroids. They were all teenagers in the 7 to 8 inch size. They are now waiting for a place of honor at our table.

While the masses came and went most of the morning, the rate of acceptance of our breakfast offer fall off about 10:30 and about 11:30 we decided to go looking for some perch to offer a lunch invitation. We moved over to the Cemetery Point side and drilled some holes in 35 feet of water. Turned on the Vexilar and saw some activity, so we sent down the invitations to lunch. Bang, bang, bang; I had three on the deck before my neighbor even got his line wet. All were 7 to 7 ½ inch fish and were kept. For the next hour and a half, the school would come and go, so we decided to move out a little and test 40 feet for some activity. Instant hit as my first drop neared the bottom, so we set up there for another hour and a half. And we found that the schools would come and go just as they did in the 35 foot depth.

All in all, it was a picture perfect type of day with very warm sunshine and zero wind. I took my coat off when we set up for crappie and never put it back on all day long until the ride back to the truck. There was no slush visible on the ride to the crappie area but a very thin layer (about an inch thick) had shown up by Noon. It was not bad enough to slow down the 2 ATVs heading back to the Port Ramp from way east of the islands area just before Noon. And it was not even a little problem for my 2 place snowmobile with two fat old farts pulling 2 loaded sleds.

Anybody out there that is thinking the warm weather in the Salt Lake Valley is making ice fishing adventures up the canyons unwise is mistaken in their thinking. The conditions at Pineview right now couldn't be better. I would expect those conditions to hold for at least the next 2 weeks if not longer. Tomorrow, I'll be heading up to Rockport for a go at some trout. Take care y'all. And take a kid fishing - soon.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks a bunch dubob, I'm heading out saturday morning with my son, neice and nephew... i was starting to think we might have some issues with ice because of this wierd weather.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

HIYA dubob...thanks for the intel on the ice/snow conditions at PV. Think'n possibly tomorrow/Saturday but now with this new Mama nature temper tanturm predicted who knows...Sounds like you got some dinner-fare and thats what counts and I bet it was a beautamuss day at the View yesterday as I was sulking at the 'W' and going outside it was a marvey look'n fish'n day I'm sure. Good luck at Rockport...


----------

